# 18258 - Powertrain Data Bus



## vrso2 (Sep 26, 2009)

hi, here is the only code i got:

Control Module Part Number: 8D0 927 156 AP 
Component and/or Version: AG5 01V 1.8l5VT USA 3132
Software Coding: 00002
Work Shop Code: WSC 06335
1 Fault Found:
18258 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from ECU
P1850 - 35-00 - -

It's on Passat 99, 1.8t. 
Car was flooded thru draining hose and TCU was under water for i don't know how long. I took passenger side apart, dry out, check VAG COM for codes and that what i get. Two days ago i'm bought another TCU, but same code again. I checked also CCU, but was dry. Trany is on LIMB mode. LCD shows all letters in black in D and tiptronic mode. 
U u have any suggestions ?
Thx.

BTW, new TCU has same model numbers.


_Modified by vrso2 at 6:08 AM 9-26-2009_


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: 18258 - Powertrain Data Bus (vrso2)*

Post a complete auto-scan please.


----------



## vrso2 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: 18258 - Powertrain Data Bus (vwemporium)*

hmm, problem solved !!!
It was TCM problem. I bought same TCM but look like same problem with that one.
I borrowed TCM from same 99, 1.8t passat, but last letters was "BM" not like my, "AP".
Plug in and everything OK. No LIMP mode, no highlighted LCD and no fault codes.

Any idea, where to get TCM from ??
Can i use TCM with different letters ???? Looks like only i need to be sure is the same year and engine size.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: 18258 - Powertrain Data Bus (vrso2)*

If your original module is a 8D0 927 156 AP , then you need that exact replacement module. This includes the suffix AP.
You could try a search engine like http://www.car-part.com/
Good Used ones are rare because of the water ingression failure rate.
New ones are very expensive, good luck with the search!


----------



## vrso2 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: 18258 - Powertrain Data Bus (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

well, i need to say u wrong. My original TCU is 8D0 927 156 AP.
Problem is, the coding said 000002 which last number means AWD and my is FWD ! ! !
I don't understand why, but that's what i got.
What i said, i borrowed TCU 8D0 927 156 BM and work perfect, "plug & play", no fault code !!!
I checked coding for that one and said 000000 (i don't know why all zeros).
Well, good point is , i know my trany likes for some reason different TCU then original


----------

